# Just wondering



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm plaining to upgrade either to a 46 bowfront or a 72 bowfront. With my current stocking could i fit 2 german blue rams into the 46, i pretty sure they would be fine in the 72.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

OH yes! they can fit into the 20 as well. not an issue.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

I heard there not to good in 20's to aggresive.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Went to two differnt stores today and they both said they wouldnt be good unless there in a 50 or above. Any one agree, disagree??


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Disagree.

i had them in a 15 with out any one being killed. but its again is based on each cichlid. my male doesnt seem to like females at all.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Zakk any1 else would like to give me there point of view on this situation?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

A group of 6 or so rams would be better that just two.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would do a couple pairs....and wait until you upgrade. More territory to work with in a 46 or 72g.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

One pair of rams (that like each other) can even do fine in a 10g. But if they get a divorce, I think a 30 gallon would give them each a space. First I assume you mean gallon, not liters. A 4 ft long tank would house 2 pairs easy.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

SouthernBelle23 said:


> I would do a couple pairs.


How would you know you are purchasing pairs? Better to get 6 or more and let them sort out the pair thing. This is the recommended technique for any cichlid.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

But would 6 rams fit into a 46 with other fish such as platies and neons???


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

i guess SB meant 3 of each sex and let them pair up.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

But could 4 or 6 of them fit into a 46 gallon with other fish:?:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

i dont see a reason why they wouldnt if you give them lotta place to hide and break contact and line of sight incase of aggression.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Tell me if you think this stocking would do: 
around 6 platies
around 10 neons
and 6 german rams


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

am guessing the tank size is a 46gl? yea it should. its quite understocked if you ask me but then again, i like understocked tanks of late.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

You think thats understocked??? I was here scared that that would be too many fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

neons (am assuming neon tetras) are really tiny fish. they hardly contribute to the size to the tank but 10 of them would really make them stand out in the tank.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Ya neon tetra i have 5 now and really like them and heard they like to be in bigger schools so i think a total of 10 is good. So what else would you reccomned in this tank? and btw thank you very much for ansering all my questions


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Any time butters. 

well i would have suggested angels but since you got neons i wouldnt suggest that. what kind of a tank you lookin for? a peaceful tank, something with heavy movents?


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Any type of colorful fish that will mix well with these three types of fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

you could add Glofish


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm not really into glofish, dont like that there geneticly modified. Also i was gonna ade cories. Will that affect any of the other fish i have planned for the tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

not really. cory are bottom feeders who occasionaly raise to the top for air. very peaceful fish. just make sure u getting the dwarf variety


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Ya i was gonna get the dwarf. What are some type of "differnt" fish i can get. Something out of the ordinary that are not like platys, guppies, or mollys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

lemme sleep on that and get back to u in the morning


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok, i'll be here waiting


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am currently setting up a 46 gallon bowfront planted tank for my granddaughter...
my stocking list would scare the pants off you.....lol....


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol its just that im fairly new to fish keeping so im not comfortable yet judging what would be overstocking.

btw, what are your plans for the tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cardinal tetras..........50
congo tetras........6
bleeding heart tetras......10
rosy tetras.....10
cories........6-8..not sure what kind yet..maybe sterbai
munki loaches...8-10
otocinclus....5-6

the real problem is what am i going to put n the 125 when i set it up..

pay attention to your fish...they will tell you when they are in trouble..do your water changes and give them a varied diet of quality foods..you will be ewarded with beautiful healthy fish.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

OMFG!! your putting about 90 fish in that tank. lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...2 small fish per gallon.should work out perfectly for me.although i may crowd it a little by increasing a couple of the schools ; but not by a whole lot.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

lol....So do you have any ideas of fish i can put with the current fish being: 

10 neons
6 platy
6 GBR
6-8 cories
?????


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

another group of small tetras like embers or even silveertips would work out well..


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

A school(6 or so) of passive barbs, like cherry or gold (pretty much anything but tiger barbs) would be cool. Hatchet fish are unusual, but usually available at most pet stores. Again a school of 6 or 8. A big school of Harlequin rasboras would work to contrast the large school of neons. You can have 10 or so of them, because they grow and act alot like neons, the same stocking rules apply. Halfbeaks are unusual, but sometimes hard to find. 

I am personally not a fan of platies because they reproduce like crazy (for me at least). You can sometimes get store credits at petstores for fish, but cross that bridge when you get to it.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. But do you guys think another type of cichlid would be good in this tank?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

try some apistogrammas. google for them.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh wow those fish look nice ima have to look into them. And now my dad told me he wants gouramis, could the work out in there?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

if you get pearl gouramis. 1:2 male to female ratio. i have 4 in my tank and 1 in QT for finrot with 0 aggression.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok sounds excellent and one more question for your gbr's did you qt them before you put them in the main tank?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

nope. i get my cichlids from a very trusted guy. his stock and tanks are extremly clean and healthy. which is a rare thing here keep in mind. the last time i had an outbreak of any kind was when i got 2 swords from an new lfs and that nearly wiped my tank out with columinaris.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

I was just saying that cuz i read somewhere that their really delicate fish and you should QT them for at least 2 weeks before you put them in their main tank


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

i would suggest u do that.....but mostly i dont practice what i preach. apart from weekly WC's.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

How big would a Qt tank have to be for 6 of them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

15GL should do.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok so i think i know what ima do, ima move my fish from the 20gl into the 46gl and then use the 20 as the qt cuz it will already be cycled and ready for them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

sounds like a plan. but keep in mind that you will still kick off a mini cycle. your tank is preparded for one fish not 6. on the other hand, being a goldfish, he must sure poop a lot in the tank.....wait for someone else to give you ideas on this.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Not the goldfish Tank the other tank. The one with 2 platy 5 neon and a female guppy


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

oh yea! numberwise that should work.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Sounds excellent. Now i cant wait till i actually get the tank lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

lol while u on the ram idea, try golden rams as well. very pretty fish.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Cant find any info on them, whats there scientific name?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

gold rams. sorry 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=gold+ram


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

the electric blue ram is a newer variety 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=electric+blue+ram


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

arent those the same thing as the german blues?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

pretty much but diff colorations


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh ok, DAmn all this talking about my new tank makes me wanna buy it already lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

go buy it! go buy it! if you buyin a 46, you might as well buy a 55.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Well the only reason im getting q 46 is becuase i found a really good deal on craigslist.

it included:
the tank 
The stand
light bar
2 air pumps
heater
Eheim Canister Filter 2215
and some decorations for only $275


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

oh look a lil more before u do settle for a 46...u might get a better deal


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

I've actually looked for a couple of tanks and nothing can beat that price for all that's included


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

cool! let us know how it plays out.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Wohoo I should be getting the 46 gallon bowfront on wednesday, I aslso talked my parents into getting a 54 gallon corner tank for the family room.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

NICE SCORE! how much u payin for them?


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

I decided to buy a new 46 so it ends up at around 500 dollars, I really didn't see how much my parents tank cost.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

woah! wicked


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

$500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...good gravy..i can get a complete 125 gallon set up for that......but;then again i am cheap and am more willing to buy a used set up and save the money for gravel,fish and plants..


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea I woiuldnt mind I used one either, but my dad doesn't want me to get one used one. So he's gonna give me some money to buy it so I'm really only paying like 275 of my money.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you guys think that this filter would work fine in the 46 and the 54 gallon tanks?

*Tetra Whisper EX70 Power Filter*


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would get an 
'Aquaclear 110"..it is rated at 428 GPH....you want your filtration system to give you a 10x turnover rate..meaning it should pump the volume of the tank about 10 times an hour..the AC 110 is pretty close to that....never go by what size tank a filter is rated for..always go by the Gallons Per Hour...


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Well I got the tank yesterday after school and was starting to take down my 20 gallon when I noticed that one of my platys hade fry!!! Dont really know which one cuz none of them were even gravid, but w/e. So what sould i feed the fry?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

fine crushed pellets. thats what i feed them


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok guys the tank is almost ready. So all i need to do now is stock it. Would african cichlids and gourmis get along in the tank?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sure....if you want dead gouramis....


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol a simple no would have been fine. So how many decent sized african cichlids could fit in a 46 gal


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't think that i am the person that you want to answer that question..back when i was breeding africans i kept about 30-40 in a 40 long..most folks will tell you only 3-4..


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

African cichlids vary in size. I would say 8-10 (3-4") fish would be OK. You will need to do a lot of water changes. Maybe 30-50% twice a week. You will also need a lot of rockwork/ hiding places.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Well i was thinking around 5-7 so i guess that should be fine. and would neon tetras be able to survive in that tank?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't think so. Different water condition requirements and the cichlids are to active. The tetras would not do well.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

So what nice decent sized fish would go well with a school of neon tetras.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

black neon tetras!


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll think about the black neons if i'm going to add another school but right now im looking for medium sized fish that can be my center piece fish.


----------



## Ceekay (Sep 12, 2009)

a pair of german blue rams, or bolivian rams would suit it fine.. an Angel wouldnt be bad either.. both would work fine with your school of neons


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

ummmm i wouldnt suggest angels with neons......unless u plan to have some REALLY healthy angels.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea i've thought about german blues but i heard that their to delicate, so i would like some other nice centerpice fish


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

GBR and delicate?


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea i heard from a couple of ppl on the forum and at various of my LFS that you should quarintine them for at least two weeks and i dont have a qt tank right now. I've also read on other forums that some of them die for no apperant reason within a couple of months. And i really dont wanna spend that much money on fish that are gonna die within a couple of months.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

congo tetras..clown loaches..lohachatas..


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok i've been convinced here and i will be getting 4-6 german blue rams about 7 more neon tetra bringing the school to 12 and a few cories.

But unfortunatly i have more questions:chair: Would i be able to put platys and dwarf gouramis in the tank with the above mentioned fish.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

So i cant find a place that has a non ballon belly german blue ram, so need more suggestions with my current stocking wich is in my sig.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

any ideas??


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You might be able to get away with an Angel, but you may not. It would depend on how mean it is. The other thing you could get is a gourami. I really love the Gourami's and there are many color variations to choose from. The only fish I would have any worries about in that situation is your lone guppy. The Gourami will probably fall in love with its flowing fins. But neither are a fast swimmer so it might be okay (the gourami will be faster than the guppy). You really only want one gourami unless you go with opaline which seem to be able to handle 1-2 of them better than the other varieties. Beautiful fish. 

I had 5 rams in a 100 gallon and lost them all. Mostly I lost them due to aggression. The last one died for no apparent reason. And there were really plenty of hiding places/ territorial ground areas. I would strongly suggest having a lot of rock work or other type hiding places for any endeavor into the rams. 

This does not mean that you can't have Rams it means to be careful about it and to make sure the tank is very stable before you add them. You can also watch the bigger bellied rams at the fish store. You should be able to get an idea if it is just constipation by observing over a week or so. Also look at the other fish in the tank. If you can get some to work out they are really a beautiful set to have. One of these days I am considering trying again. The tank is very stable now so I am thinking that might solve some of the problem.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

What do you think about dwarf gouramis??


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

i think those guys die for no good reason. 

each of us have diff experiences with fish we suggest. for example, i have 7 rams in a planted 55 with no loss where as OB's rams died due to aggression.

OB the last ram must have died due to loneliness....when i moved my smallest female out of the tank for a few days to see that she is getting fed, she nearly withered away and died. popped her back to the 55 and she is super happy now.


----------

